# Baby April 2, 2006~ July 29, 2014



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

I am so sorry for your loss!


----------



## Mfmst (Jun 18, 2014)

Condolences on your loss of Baby. It's so sad when they leave us too soon.


----------



## sweetheartsrodeo (Sep 19, 2012)

Big hugs! She was a beautiful little girl, and I am so sorry she passed at such a young age.


----------



## twyla (Apr 28, 2010)

Today was tough, I stuck Baby's collar in my pocket before I went to work, thank goodness I was busy for most of it and didn't have a lot of time to think and when I finally did I was home and I could hug my new pups.
Thanks all for your kind words on a tough day for me those made it little more bearable.


----------



## Tiny Poodles (Jun 20, 2013)

twyla said:


> Today was tough, I stuck Baby's collar in my pocket before I went to work, thank goodness I was busy for most of it and didn't have a lot of time to think and when I finally did I was home and I could hug my new pups.
> Thanks all for your kind words on a tough day for me those made it little more bearable.



I am sorry, the birthdays and anniversary's really bring back the loss, don't they.


----------



## twyla (Apr 28, 2010)

Thanks Tiny Poodles 

I was hoping today wouldn't be so bad but I just miss her so. I'm grateful that I have the folks at PF to talk to and the present poodle patrol to distract me. 

Tomorrow is another day


----------



## Tiny Poodles (Jun 20, 2013)

twyla said:


> Thanks Tiny Poodles
> 
> I was hoping today wouldn't be so bad but I just miss her so. I'm grateful that I have the folks at PF to talk to and the present poodle patrol to distract me.
> 
> Tomorrow is another day



I know the feeling so well. I am sure that most of the people here do. It took me over two years to step missing Taylee moment to moment. I still miss Tangee hundreds of times a day. And yes, Timi and Teaka are the only thing that gets me through it....


----------



## Poodlebeguiled (May 27, 2013)

I'm so very sorry for your loss. I don't think we ever stop missing them. When it was recent that you lost your Baby, it makes it even harder. Those photos and memories of happy times help me a lot and of course, my darling other dogs.


----------



## tootsiesdad (Dec 9, 2014)

Twyla, I give belated condolence for your loss. I looked at Baby, and I am going to share a story that is on my word true, and I want to share it with you. For those who think I am whacked for typing this, oh well, its true so sue me. This goes back a couple weeks. I am sure many of us experience nights where we dream. I had had one of those, where there were many short dreams, some good some bad, but what a variety. It was like dream buffet. The happiest/best one, I was playing with a small white poodle, that actually seemed to be laughing, she was so happy. There was a black lab that was off to the side, watching, and I only saw her head. A voice said 'she really is very ticklish', and as I tickled her ribs and rubbed her belly, she wiggled all the more, and really seemed to be laughing. That was it for that one. We seemed to be in a barn with an open door, hay on the floor. I am shaving the very next morning, and my wife leans into the bathroom and says ' You are not going to believe what I saw last night while you were sound asleep'. Now mind you , 
Twyla, I have not said a thing about my dreams. 'What' I said. She goes on 'I woke up because Daisy was really playing with a toy (were talking 1-2 in the morning) and at the edge of the bed there was a white poodle sitting there, just like Tootsie used to, looking down and watching Daisy play. I was wide awake! It was sitting there watching her, and after a few moments, it just slowly disappeared, from top to bottom!' You can imagine my shaving cream face expression? I proceeded to tell her about my dream. And can't you imagine hers?? Twyla, maybe my house is haunted, I don't know. This is not the first time something like this has happened. I am not freaked out about it. What I do know, and again I mean this as an encouragement to anyone who doesn't want to write me off as a nut, is that there is definitely more to death than an empty space in life. If this story had been just me, call me crazy. If you knew my wife, an educator, listening to her you'd know there is more to passing from this world, than just the memories that are left behind. I was dreaming, she was awake. It doesn't get anymore convincing (to me) than that. She knew nothing about what I was seeing asleep, nor I her awake. It was a very good morning. One which brought great peace to the grieving which continued for our beloved Tootsie. When I saw that last picture of Baby, I knew I wanted to share this fantastic tale. One more thing. I had a black lab. Her name was Abbey. Believe it or not, there it is. There is without a doubt in our minds, more to come. Peace to you.


----------



## twyla (Apr 28, 2010)

Thanks Tootsiesdad, I don't think your whacked. I find great comfort in knowing that Baby is in a good place, but sometimes I catch glimpses of her watching me. So I do understand.


----------



## TrixieTreasure (May 24, 2015)

twyla said:


> Baby how I miss you
> 
> Today would have been your ninth Birthday.
> 
> ...



I'm very late reading this ( so sorry... I'm pretty new here), but I wanted to offer you love and strength during these hard times. The one thing that we will never get over is the loss of our precious babies. No matter if they leave us too early or if they live a good long life, it's one of the most difficult losses that we go through. I know exactly how you feel, as I'm sure everyone here does. I hope you're doing better now, and just know you will see your beloved baby again someday.

Kathy


----------



## twyla (Apr 28, 2010)

It's been a year since you left me Baby girl, I miss you


----------



## N2Mischief (Dec 3, 2012)

So sorry Twyla! It doesn't get much easier, does it? Get through today with the happy memories!


----------



## Tiny Poodles (Jun 20, 2013)

The anniversaries are so hard, it takes you right back to relive that awful day, doesn't it :-(


----------



## twyla (Apr 28, 2010)

Thanks

The only blessing is that today I was insanely busy at work, the whole week leading up until today ha been a little hard,

Thankfully I have Flower, Beatrice and Pia to make me laugh.


----------



## TrixieTreasure (May 24, 2015)

I'm so sorry Twyla. :-( The first anniversary is always the hardest. Just take it slow and allow tears to flow. In time it will get a little easier. At least you have the beautiful memories of your precious girl, and that's something that can never be taken away from you. Take care dear lady.

Kathy


----------



## MollyMuiMa (Oct 13, 2012)

A hard day............glad you have your little trio to help you thru it!


----------



## ApricotsRock (Jan 10, 2014)

Anniversaries are hard. Weird what sets it off too. Hard to lose yourdoggiesoulmate.


----------



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

When a wave of grief hits I try to take my dogs for a walk somewhere special, and hold the lost ones in my heart so that they too walk there with us. Holding you in my thoughts today.


----------

